# Friendly Advice



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than an oversensitive woman.

Let me relate how I handled the situation with my wife. When I took "early retirement" this year, it became necessary for her to get a part-time job along with her full- time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed for us and the kids. Not to mention the fuel at the Marina is EXPENSIVE. Anyway, shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from fishing about the same time she gets home from work.

Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table. I generally have lunch and cocktails at the Marina Grille so eating out is not reasonable. I'm ready for some home cooked grub when I hit that door!

She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating. But now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner. I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won't clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed.

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For example she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour. But, as you fellas know, we take 'em for better or worse, so I just smile and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two or even three days. That way she won't have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then wouldn't hurt her any (if you know what I mean). I like to think tact is one of my strong points.

When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half finished mowing the yard.

I try not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for a while. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me too.

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support my wife. I'm not saying that showing this much consideration is easy. It's not. Many men will find it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older. However, even if you just use a little more tact and less criticism of your aging wife because of this post, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile.

After all, we are put on this earth to help each other.....

Signed,

Cap'n Davey (LOL)


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It takes a lot to help each other out in the time of need. Sometimes i tell my kids when they see somebody in a wheelchair being pushed. Look at the person behind the chair doing the pushing. It takes a toll on everybody. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> It takes a lot to help each other out in the time of need. Sometimes i tell my kids when they see somebody in a wheelchair being pushed. Look at the person behind the chair doing the pushing. It takes a toll on everybody.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Lol, that's so wrong


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> It takes a lot to help each other out in the time of need. Sometimes i tell my kids when they see somebody in a wheelchair being pushed. Look at the person behind the chair doing the pushing. It takes a toll on everybody.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Mark, that was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Funniest ever!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

It's reading something like this that reminds us how important it is to not only show a little patience when dealing with those we love but to be the encouraging rock that they can depend on for strength and stability when they get tired and down. If they can't look to us for guidance and fortitude...what good are we?

You're one Hell of an inspiration to us all Capn.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> It takes a lot to help each other out in the time of need. Sometimes i tell my kids when they see somebody in a wheelchair being pushed. Look at the person behind the chair doing the pushing. It takes a toll on everybody.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


I don't get it?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Mike, this thread (thus far) is pure sarcasm.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 5, 2014)

It took me 25 years to train mine that well, glad to know I'm not the only one. By the way does yours clean fish well? Still can't get mine to cut all the rib bones out.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sometimes women just don't understand or have sympathy for us. Last week I was having breakfast with the wife and I had a Freudian slip. You know, when you mean to say one thing but accidentally say something else. Anyway, we were eating breakfast and I couldn't reach the salt and pepper. What I meant to say was "honey can you please pass me the salt and pepper". What I accidentally said was "you F*#%ing B%tch you ruined my life". She's still mad.


John


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

So after I have been out fishing all day and she has just been "sitting around" at work. I should show more "patience" when she says she is too tired to start me a nice warm shower and make me a drink before she washes the boat, flushes the motor, cleans the fish and cooks dinner?

I am going to try to be more understanding next time and make my own drink...

I really hope she appreciates the gesture


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Guys, the kindest thing you can do for your woman is to keep the lawn mower serviced and full of gas.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife just asked me what I was chuckling about. Ain't no way I'm reading this to her! I told her that FWC was using drones.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt Davey, you sir, have a big brass pair. After the rig trip with the ******* git-back tanks I was sold on that fact. But posting such on an open forum...... I'd wear a cup to bed for the for the next few months.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I just took a look in my wife's Diary and compared it to mine. Check this out-

1. HER DIARY
Tonight I thought he was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a bar to have a drink. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment. Conversation wasn't flowing so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed but he kept quiet and absent. I asked him what was wrong; he said nothing. I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said it had nothing to do with me and not to worry. On the way home I told him that I loved him, he simply smiled and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior. I don't know why he didn't say I love you too. When we got home I felt as if I had lost him, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there and watched T.V. He seemed distant and absent. Finally, I decided to go to bed. About 10 minutes later he came to bed, and to my surprise he responded to my caress and we made love, but I still felt that he was distracted and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster!

2. My DIARY
I didn't catch any fish today, but at least I got laid.

What can I say?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

CapnDavey, I don't know how to tell you this ---- but your wife, well --- I have proof that she is cheating on us !!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

GREAT !!!!! keep it coming. Who needs a comedy Club !!:notworthy:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> CapnDavey, I don't know how to tell you this ---- but your wife, well --- I have proof that she is cheating on us !!


Now, that is not funny. I trusted the PFF Members to get the humor I was sharing. I put myself out on a limb trusting you guys, and (You) took it too far.

Shame on You. You should have had the class the other posters displayed. I would NEVER write a comment like that towards your family, if you even have one.

You owe me, and my wife, an apology.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Cap'n Davey, From someone sitting on the sidelines reading along in amusement, I thought that your stories were funny as hell...

Although I can see where someone may hit a nerve, I saw it as a attempt to throw in a "One Liner / play on words" that landed badly. I seriously doubt it was intended as an insult. I can't imagine anyone intentionally insulting you or your wife...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

It is obvious by your first post that you are whipped when it comes to your wife. A real man wouldn't go so far of his way to accommodate an unreasonable woman like your wife.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I am not going to say anything!:no:


----------



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

Aquahollic said:


> Sometimes women just don't understand or have sympathy for us. Last week I was having breakfast with the wife and I had a Freudian slip. You know, when you mean to say one thing but accidentally say something else. Anyway, we were eating breakfast and I couldn't reach the salt and pepper. What I meant to say was "honey can you please pass me the salt and pepper". What I accidentally said was "you F*#%ing B%tch you ruined my life". She's still mad.
> 
> 
> John


John, that is literally one of the funniest things I have heard in my life! I just spit up beer on the kitchen table! Unfortunately, the wife grabbed my iPad before I could close the web page, and, well, she doesn't like you, or me right now.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Shark Hunter said:


> I am not going to say anything!:no:


You just did and that makes you a participant.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Now, that is not funny. I trusted the PFF Members to get the humor I was sharing. I put myself out on a limb trusting you guys, and (You) took it too far. Shame on You. You should have had the class the other posters displayed. I would NEVER write a comment like that towards your family, if you even have one. You owe me, and my wife, an apology.


Respectfully, you can't write that about your own wife and then get on to a guy simply following suit. You just can't do it. Either you are joking or not. If you disrespect her then others will play along. If you are joking others will joke. You can't expect that your imaginary moral line will not be crossed when you haven't clearly defined your moral line. 

That being said...I thought the post was hilariously, sarcastically funny and I even shared it on my FB page. Very creative, sir.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark Hunter said:


> I am not going to say anything!:no:


 Neither am I.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

JSpooney, I never joked about infidelity. Not once.

Here is one last piece of friendly advice which most you you already know.

A man can stand there and poke fun at himself, his wife, his kids, his dog, his vessel... whatever, and he will invite you to laugh along with him. However, if (you) join in, that man will turn on you, and you will wonder "what the hell just happened?' "He was making jokes about it..." Well, it is that man's right because those things belong to him, not you. If you have not learned this universal truth, you simply have not grown up.

Glad the rest of you all thought it was some funny stuff!

Capn out.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Davey, with all do respect, you sound like YOU'RE the one who hasent grown up. You take offense to a complete stranger on an Internet forum telling you your wife is cheating on both of you?? On a humor thread that YOU started about your wife?? Give me a break.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Life does have a knack for taking us away from the manly things. I used to work on the cars, mow the yard, and paint the house, keep the garage organized. Now the only thing that cars need these days in an oil change and I get that done at Jiffy-Lube. With the extra time I help out vacuuming the house. One day I was playing tag with a granchild and hurt my back. Now Pedro mows my lawn and it never looked better. Since I have more time I volunteer to do the dishes after supper. On another day I trusted a fart. I volunteered to do the laundry that day and some how I'm still doing the laundry. I hate painting and thought it a good idea to use the high quality paint from HD. That paint is still going strong. With the time savings I am able to take my wife to chick flicks. And since I don't have to work on cars, mow, or paint I did not need most of the stuff in the garage. I got rid of it in a yard sale and used the money to pay for a kitchen remodel. The garage is virtually empty so there is no reason to go out there and no reason to spend time keeping it organized. With the time I save from not having to maintain the garage I have gotten quite good at cooking breakfast and supper.

I do miss the old days but I've never had so much sex then as I am now. Life is good.....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Capn Davey said:


> It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than an oversensitive woman.
> 
> Let me relate how I handled the situation with my wife. When I took "early retirement" this year, it became necessary for her to get a part-time job along with her full- time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed for us and the kids. Not to mention the fuel at the Marina is EXPENSIVE. Anyway, shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from fishing about the same time she gets home from work.
> 
> ...


This post explains the abundance of 21' Center Consoles on the used boat market.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread has "jumped the shark". 
Seriously, the PFF is probably not a good place for people with thin skin.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Speaking of infidelity, I've got a buddy who has been grappling with a very serious issue. Maybe you guys can offer your thoughts. This guy believes his wife is cheating on him. I told him she didn't seem like the type of girl to do that but he swears it is going on. He says she is coming in later and later from work. Now he says her 'new' boss has her working late on the weekends. More troubling, is the fact that she now enjoys going to work. This really bothers him. Anyway, a couple nights ago he stayed up late waiting for her to return. About 11:30 at night, when she is usually dropped back at the house by another, quote unquote, employee, he slipped outside and hid behind his boat and trailer on the side of the garage. He says he was there for a cigarette or two and sure enough a vehicle slows down and pauses at the curb. He said he couldn't make out who was in it, but two people were obviously embracing. Then, the door opens and his wife steps out and resnaps her bra and adjusts her blouse. He can see now that it is a man in the driver seat, but he doesn't recognize the guy. Sudddenly, she opens her purse and pulls her PANTIES out and slips them on under her skirt! It was at that moment, hiding in the darkness, on the side of the garage, crouched behind the stern of his boat, that he noticed a hairline crack in the lower end of his motor. He wants to know if he can have that welded, or is he looking at a new lower end?


----------



## jdgator (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread is hilarious. I needed a chuckle to jump-start my Thursday.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Speaking of infidelity, I've got a buddy who has been grappling with a very serious issue. Maybe you guys can offer your thoughts. This guy believes his wife is cheating on him. I told him she didn't seem like the type of girl to do that but he swears it is going on. He says she is coming in later and later from work. Now he says her 'new' boss has her working late on the weekends. More troubling, is the fact that she now enjoys going to work. This really bothers him. Anyway, a couple nights ago he stayed up late waiting for her to return. About 11:30 at night, when she is usually dropped back at the house by another, quote unquote, employee, he slipped outside and hid behind his boat and trailer on the side of the garage. He says he was there for a cigarette or two and sure enough a vehicle slows down and pauses at the curb. He said he couldn't make out who was in it, but two people were obviously embracing. Then, the door opens and his wife steps out and resnaps her bra and adjusts her blouse. He can see now that it is a man in the driver seat, but he doesn't recognize the guy. Sudddenly, she opens her purse and pulls her PANTIES out and slips them on under her skirt! It was at that moment, hiding in the darkness, on the side of the garage, crouched behind the stern of his boat, that he noticed a hairline crack in the lower end of his motor. He wants to know if he can have that welded, or is he looking at a new lower end?


welcome back ...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

that reminds me, i have to fix the lawnmower


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What...sometimes I do things that are not meant to be funny. I guess it's the meds I'm on. If this post was meant to be funny, I guess I read it wrong. Sorry.
I might need to be in a wheelchair.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Speaking of infidelity, I've got a buddy who has been grappling with a very serious issue. Maybe you guys can offer your thoughts. This guy believes his wife is cheating on him. I told him she didn't seem like the type of girl to do that but he swears it is going on. He says she is coming in later and later from work. Now he says her 'new' boss has her working late on the weekends. More troubling, is the fact that she now enjoys going to work. This really bothers him. Anyway, a couple nights ago he stayed up late waiting for her to return. About 11:30 at night, when she is usually dropped back at the house by another, quote unquote, employee, he slipped outside and hid behind his boat and trailer on the side of the garage. He says he was there for a cigarette or two and sure enough a vehicle slows down and pauses at the curb. He said he couldn't make out who was in it, but two people were obviously embracing. Then, the door opens and his wife steps out and resnaps her bra and adjusts her blouse. He can see now that it is a man in the driver seat, but he doesn't recognize the guy. Sudddenly, she opens her purse and pulls her PANTIES out and slips them on under her skirt! It was at that moment, hiding in the darkness, on the side of the garage, crouched behind the stern of his boat, that he noticed a hairline crack in the lower end of his motor. He wants to know if he can have that welded, or is he looking at a new lower end?


I'm so confused. Now that you have joked about infidelity (which you never do) is everyone else allowed to joke about infidelity? I haven't grown up yet and I need a little instruction. Duh!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You sir are solid and secure as am I for 38 plus years. My wife laughed her panties off on this one. Hey wait a minute! What was so Dang Funny?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

20+ here. My wife is the best, and being so, I am a bit defensive of her, and for her. She thought these were funnny as hell as well LOL! 

Always going to be a couple knuckleheads in every thread. What can ya do?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Lotta young un's on here they will figure it out as we did.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

2RC's II said:


> Lotta young un's on here they will figure it out as we did.


Hope so. 

Hey, I see you are a Cab man, so I'm raising my glass of Cab to You! 

Red Zin is on deck LOL!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

MrFish said:


> My wife just asked me what I was chuckling about. Ain't no way I'm reading this to her! I told her that FWC was using drones.


LOL Nice... My wife would have said what are drones then came over to see....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got this printed up and several years ago I posted it on the fridge/microwave/headboard/mirror and my ole lady didn't think it was too funny!!!:whistling::001_huh::whistling:

http://www.j-walk.com/other/goodwife/


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you just got me in trouble Jason.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife was so sick last week, I had to literally carry her from our room, all the way to the kitchen, so she could fix my breakfast. She's feeling better now.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep them flaps clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> keep them flaps clean:thumbsup:


nice!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O. This thread is about a cheating wife....take her out on your boat and let her put on some fancy cement shoes, but tell her they are custom flippers, and let her swim with the fishes....lol...Dexter baby.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Capn Davey said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Hey, I see you are a Cab man, so I'm raising my glass of Cab to You!
> 
> Red Zin is on deck LOL!


Never tried the Red Zin. May give it a shot.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

As far as wine goes, it's Red Zin for me. If that is unavailable, Cab. 

Richeys has Murphey-Goode Zin at a great price. 

That is a SUPER wine!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> As far as wine goes, it's Red Zin for me. If that is unavailable, Cab.
> 
> Richeys has Murphey-Goode Zin at a great price.
> 
> That is a SUPER wine!!!


Nahhhhhhhh MD 20/20!!! Ahhhhhh the memories!!!:whistling:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

CDavey. See my earlier post bout youngins. Did not dream Jason fell in that category.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

CapnDavey, I sincerely apologize to you and your family if I upset you with what I thought was obviously a joke. I would have done so sooner but have been out of town and away from a computer for a couple of days. Was out of town with uh,uh -- oh yeah MY wife .


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok Cap'n Davey...I'm so messed up here on this post it's not even funny....is it about a cheating wife or Red Zin. What?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> CDavey. See my earlier post bout youngins. Did not dream Jason fell in that category.



OK, now I'm lost:blink::001_huh::blink: I'm w/ Mark I reckon....:shifty:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Weird...this thread has taken a turn for the gay.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Since we're now on the subject of wine...I guess I would have to say my favorite is Crown Royal.

I can't drink wine. It gives me a headache.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Nahhhhhhhh MD 20/20!!! Ahhhhhh the memories!!!:whistling:


 You sir might be able to relate. 
Almost 30yrs ago. Riding Yamaha Enduro 175 back from Johnsons Beach. Had 1/2 empty bottle of MD 20/20 strapped on the back seat while riding on the grass and had a county turn around for the chase. Was headed into the woods fast when I saw the officer in mirror attempt to turn around and get stuck. Felt bad and went back to help him get his car out of the mud. Was a great guy and I felt like I helped out a friend. In todays world it would have ended different. Wow have times changed.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> You sir might be able to relate.
> Almost 30yrs ago. Riding Yamaha Enduro 175 back from Johnsons Beach. Had 1/2 empty bottle of MD 20/20 strapped on the back seat while riding on the grass and had a county turn around for the chase. Was headed into the woods fast when I saw the officer in mirror attempt to turn around and get stuck. Felt bad and went back to help him get his car out of the mud. Was a great guy and I felt like I helped out a friend. In todays world it would have ended different. Wow have times changed.


Dang!… Do u remember when the liquor store at johnsons beach would open up at midnite….just to serve us teenagers? Musta been like 1971 or 72. Thats where i bought my MD 20 20.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> CapnDavey, I sincerely apologize to you and your family if I upset you with what I thought was obviously a joke. I would have done so sooner but have been out of town and away from a computer for a couple of days. Was out of town with uh,uh -- oh yeah MY wife .


I appreciate that and all is forgiven. No harm no foul! :thumbsup:

Cheers to you and yours!


This reminds me of another funny story. True story. A buddy of mine sat at a roulette table in Vegas next to Steve Buschemi (the actor) and they kept playing the same numbers. Finally, Buschemi asks by buddy why he keeps playing those numbers and my buddy says it is his wife's birth dates. Buschemi says it is HIS wife's birth dates. By buddy says, no, she's MY wife. Buschemi says, no, SHE'S MY WIFE! 

LOL!!!!! Guess you had to be there!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> Ok Cap'n Davey...I'm so messed up here on this post it's not even funny....is it about a cheating wife or Red Zin. What?
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Mark, it's about training your wife, diaries, hairline cracks in lower end units, and red Zinfindel.

Stick with us buddy LOL!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I now know I'm lost for sure. We are now in Vegas...what next...?
I guess this post will some day become realty for the lucky ones who believe in the Bass Monkey God of the lost land behind the fog in the distance world of Wonders who might be in a wheelchair.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Capn Davey, as my blood pressure was rising while reading this story, I thought Steve Wilkos needs to have a talk with this man. Then I got it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Deadhead, many many years ago I dated an avid fisherman/hunter and for a year and a half I let him "assume" that I didn't know how to clean fish. Til one day he brought home a lot of spanish, well I had to jump in there.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

OP, sorry for the derail. 


a said:


> Dang!… Do u remember when the liquor store at johnsons beach would open up at midnite….just to serve us teenagers? Musta been like 1971 or 72. Thats where i bought my MD 20 20.


 I didn't start hanging out at Johnsons Beach until around '79 or '80 and really don't remember that place. Although the owner of the little Mom and Pop store toward the end of Lillian Hwy would leave their outside ice cooler unlocked so my friends and I could get ice when we were throwing keg parties at the island across from the Innerarity Point boat ramp. I went in there one day to buy beer and gave the owner $20 and told him I was the one taking his ice in the middle of the night. He said young man I know, I could see you do it every time. I'll keep it unlocked for you so help yourself anytime you like. The next Saturday night we stopped by at the regular time to get ice and I opened up the cooler door to find an ice cold case of Budweiser in there with a $20 bill taped to it and a note saying thanks for your honesty and your business :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is some friendly advice on Disguised Weapons :laughing:

http://www.tickld.com/x/the-best-craiglist-ad-ever-this-man


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Here is some friendly advice on Disguised Weapons :laughing:
> 
> http://www.tickld.com/x/the-best-craiglist-ad-ever-this-man


That was great.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

This thread was too funny!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's a little more friendly advice:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Love it....."like" just ain't good enough for last post......


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL. I think the OP was the best. The Diary one is great too! :laughing:


----------



## Lindyant (Jul 16, 2014)

Help me a lot!Here have you-all need of production(sportscleatsus.com) Our company is
engaged in the trade of various soccer shoes. We have large quantities of
excellent Professionals and have carried on sales of international and
civil shoes. we have a large number of new products and stocks,our
products is good in quality and the price is low. We can offer many
style sports shoes. We can transfer the samples of shoes by your
interests, or I can e-mail some shoes pics to you. We can give you the
best quality.if you have intersts on our product ,please contact with
me by
http://www.sportscleatsus.com/ .Very pleasured if you leave with your email or send mail to [email protected].
wonderful.we are looking for doing the business with you.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I read this to my wife and daughter-in-law at the same time!!! Not a good thing to do!!!


----------

